# Hydroxycut...Any success stories?



## glidergurl03

Thinking about trying it. Either that or maybe Green Tea extract? I'm not sure. I have a friend who lost around 20 lbs on Hydroxycut, but also cut his calories. I have about 40 lbs to lose, probably more. Just wondering if anyone else used it as a suppliment (specifically women, since he's a guy and guys tend to lose weight faster than women) and what their success rate was and how long they took it for. I was thinking about trying it for a month or two and see where I go.


----------



## dashley

The best way to lose weight is exercise and cut your cals. I walk 5 miles a day. You could even just start with 1 mile. But that is is only REAL way to lose the weight.


----------



## seahealth

I haven't used the new formula of the Hydroxycut. I always used the original formula with ephedra and it worked well for me - also great for energy.

Since things have changed when they took the ephedra off the market for a while. I haven't tried the new product.

However I am using a new product that has some of the similar ingredients plus some extra things in it that sound really healthy and I like the way it makes me feel. The new product is a line called Systrim and the weight loss tablet is called "Body Trim".


----------



## glidergurl03

Similar in price as well?


----------



## MeanDean

dashley said:


> The best way to lose weight is exercise and cut your cals. I walk 5 miles a day. You could even just start with 1 mile. But that is is only REAL way to lose the weight.


I second that opinion ...

... moreover, less likeliehood of damaging one's self as one might w/drugs (_over the counter or otherwise_).


----------



## dashley

MeanDean said:


> I second that opinion ...
> 
> ... moreover, less likeliehood of damaging one's self as one might w/drugs (_over the counter or otherwise_).


I am up to 6 miles a day now. And I just got a new pair of NB.


----------



## Marilyn in CO

I don't know anything about the Hydroxycut, but in my HO be careful of just counting calories to lose weight. In doing so, it is very easy to deprive yourself of essential nutrients. Sure, if you eat less calories and exercise you will most of the time......lose weight, but just losing the weight won't necessarily make you healthier. The deal with counting calories is that it is so general and rather hit & miss as far supplying your fearfully and wonderfully made body with prime fuel and does not custom fit your metabolism/blood type and address any health issues/digestive/elimination and or/sensitivities you might have. I know this may sound nit picking, but I've seen this senario so many times over the years and I cringe when I hear "counting calories".

I looked up the hydroxycut and there seems to be a fair amount of caffeine in the formula.


----------



## MOJILL

You didn't ask our opinion as to whether or not you should use it....lol but I'm going to agree with Dashley and MD and give my opinion anyway. 

Hydroxicut is just one of many many drugs that have no true medical benefit.

Any drug that reduces your hunger or your cravings doesn't know "good" from "bad" foods so while it may curb your craving for a bowl of ice cream it will also curb your body's ability to tell you when you are low on iron or zinc or any other important nutrient.

I know you've heard this before and I only know this to be true because I"m 48 and have spent my life dieting and a lot of $$ on diet drugs.

No matter how you look at it, in reality, they are all the same. There IS no miracle drug. If there was -- this forum wouldn't exist.

Things like hydroxicut - even if they work to take off your initial 40 lbs - are not life changing alternatives. The weight would come right back on if you haven't changed your eating habits. If this worked as a spring-board to better eating habits and an exercise plan - then yes it may be a good thing. But the odds are it wont do anything but give you a temporary loss. 

Whatever you decide - please do some research on in. 

Good luck

Jill


----------



## dashley

This is very true MOJILL, I think if you work to lose weight you will more likely to keep it off. It is eaiser to appreciate something you worked for than something you didn't. Not just weight loss, this goes for anything. There are NO quick fixes that last. JMO


----------



## MeanDean

Marilyn in CO said:


> I looked up the hydroxycut and there seems to be a fair amount of caffeine in the formula.


And take all the fun out of an appetite curbing and enjoyable hot cup of joe?

Even StarBucks 2x a day would be cheaper - and healthier if you walked or biked there !-)


----------



## wr

I'm always reluctant to consider drugs. My father is dying and will die sooner than later because he took 'safe drugs'. His athritis was getting really bad and he dislikes drugs of any kind more than anyone you'll ever meet but his doctor assured him that the treatment was safe and he'd be fine. Too bad that both the drugs they used for him have now been found to be harmful. My point is that while someone says it's safe now, will it still be considered safe later and is it worth dying over?


----------



## Nevada

MeanDean said:


> I second that opinion ...
> 
> ... moreover, less likeliehood of damaging one's self as one might w/drugs (_over the counter or otherwise_).


I vote for 'Better Living Through Chemistry'. 

However, Hydroxycut simply doesn't work. If you want to take an appetite suppressant you should try an inexpensive generic for Meridia (sibutramine). Sibutramine really does work, it's not habit forming, and it's inexpensive if obtained from overseas. A three month supply is about $100 (approximately $1/day).

http://www.inhousepharmacy.com/weight-loss/obestat.html

10 mg once a daily is normally sufficient. It doesn't start working right away, so give it a week to ten days to evaluate the dosage effectiveness.


----------



## dashley

wr said:


> I'm always reluctant to consider drugs. My father is dying and will die sooner than later because he took 'safe drugs'. His athritis was getting really bad and he dislikes drugs of any kind more than anyone you'll ever meet but his doctor assured him that the treatment was safe and he'd be fine. Too bad that both the drugs they used for him have now been found to be harmful. My point is that while someone says it's safe now, will it still be considered safe later and is it worth dying over?


My brother has Athritis, he has lost one of his kidneys because of the drugs they have given him. I am sorry about your Dad!!


----------



## oldcj5guy

I tried hydroxycut for about a month along with my normal daily routine.
I walk an average of 3.5 miles a day at work, hit the rowing machine at the gym for 40 minutes twice a week and do lower weights to failure 2 nights. Not to mention the hiking or kayaking most weekends. I lost 3 pounds in a month.

I went with a buddies suggestion of using the atkins diet's 2 week induction menu to get my metabolism moving. I dropped 20lbs in 2 weeks. After the induction period, I just phased most of my normal food back in over the next 2 weeks and found that I am still dropping a couple of pounds a week. I only do 1 pill 3 times a day, not the 2 pills 3 times like they say.

As a plus in the course of all this I did find that diet A&W root beer is the diet soda that tastes most like the regular version.

I'm not sure if any of this diet stuff helped, or if it was actually evaluating everything that I ate that helped. I feel that in order to lose weight and keep it off you need to make a change in your diet permanently be it smaller portions or better choices. No diet that you buy to get to where you want and then quit will ever keep you there.


----------



## glidergurl03

I'm already trying to watch what I eat, but my caffinne addiction is awful, and I know the caffinne in hydroxycut made my friend kick soda, and then he could wean himself off the hydroxycut. And no, coffee isn't an option  At any rate, thanks for all the replies  Deffinately gave me somethin to think about some more


----------

